# moving to christchurch



## eireannsand33 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi everyone 

I am new to this. My husband and 2 kids are moving to christchurch in a few months. we are in the process of applying for visa at the moment. I am looking for some information about the best subarbs to live in and schools etc.. my daughter is 11. my son will be 2. would love to hear from expats from uk and Ire if possible. 
Did you ship furniture and how have you found settling in? 
the areas I was looking at were sumner, cashmere, beckenham . I am open to others there is so much to consider, we want a family friendly area with lots to do near schools etc. 
sorry for the long message ..

Look forward to hearing from you all 
::ranger:


----------



## bleater (Mar 21, 2012)

There's quite a shortage of properties over the whole city, but particularly in Sumner (I live there). Beckenham and Cashmere are some of the nicer areas on the south side of town.

The quality of teaching at the schools is good over the whole of Christchurch. With your daughter at age 11 you should be thinking about the high school (generally run from years 9 onwards, age 5 is year 1).


----------



## eireannsand33 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you for replying ...she still has 1 year of primary to go here so will prob let her do one year of primary there. We have decided in either cashmere or beckenham nice areas. We hope to be there by Oct. looks like lots of shortages been looking at real estate agencies web sites and not much going. My hubby hopes to go before we do so will have a house by the time we all fly over. Thanks again &#55357;&#56842;


----------

